# budget guns



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

can anyone list guns that are generally cheap that you can buy on a tight budget.


----------



## Strider (Oct 26, 2014)

If your looking for a handgun,revolvers are in general more reliable at the lower end.A rifle and ammo that is on the lower end you might look at a mosin 91/30.I hear gun owner ship in NJ isn't, easy but these choices would've a little easier since no detachable magazines are involved


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

ghostman said:


> can anyone list guns that are generally cheap that you can buy on a tight budget.


 Whats your budget like how much can you spend and what exactly are you looking for.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If I were on a really extremely limited budget but could set aside a $100 a month for guns I'd go for the following and likely just go with what is on sale the best when funds were avail....

- Ruger P Series 9mm hi cap in free states, $299 retail sometimes or $25 more here and there,
- Mossberg 500 2 barrel set (28 and 18.5") usually $279/299 ish at big 5 for example, 12 gauge of course,
- Ruger 10-22 recently was on sale at $199 at a national retailer,
- a used, consignment style bolt action with scope in 308, possible at $350 with scope at times.
- and finally a generic brand AR-15 low end can be bought $550ish 

In nearly every case above you will need magazines, ammo, or some extras that are worth adding to the collection, but in two years at $100 a month you could be well prepared. All of these could later be used to trade up to higher quality or better capacity firearms.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The handguns that I think are quality and value priced from most expensive to least are:
Smith M&P Shield
Ruger P series
Smith and Wesson SW40VE (BEST VALUE IN A RELIABLE GUN)
Taurus PT99
Canik's 9mm and .40 (Turkish)

As for bolt/deer rifles I have to agree on the Mosin 91/30. the gun is between 99.00 and 170.00 the ammo is 99.00 for 440 rounds. If you want a shorter rifle the Chinese type 53 comes in at 109.00 (short mosin nagant)

for semi auto battle rifles that are cheap but reliable I would buy an SKS. I own a type 56 that I bought for 299.00 from J&G sales. After some serious cleaning it is bullet proof and accurate within 150 yards. Ammo (7.62X39 goes at Academy Sports for $4.99 per 20.)

Do yourself a favor and check out www.classicfirearms.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A maverik 88. Great reputation and can be had for under 2 bills. A Nagant revolver. Ammo is a bit expensive but you can get a 32 cylinder. A Mosin Nagant rifle is inexpensive and functional. SCCY 9mm made in Daytona Beach. Lifetime warranty.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well got to side with Grumpy on this. As the rumors reported the new Jyrene recruits unfamiliar with the terminology was sometimes forced to recite as they grasped their private area in one hand and their M-16 in the other hand.."This is my rifle..this is my gun. One is for killing the other is for fun." How much money you got?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Heres a question. What are you going to use it for? Hunting, defense, short range, long range, trapping, fishing. There needs to be a problem before a question can be answered.

So if you wanted a bolt action rifle with a scope included. Remington 770 $329.99 at cabelas, available in .308 30.06 maybe some others. Mossberg .243 youth with scope. Really nice camo stock on that. Walmart, $300-400 i can't remember exactly. Savage rifles seem to have gone up to $500's now. Maverick 88's are good too, $200.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheap?? Cheap to one man is way over priced for the next.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

*New Jersey gun laws may apply* 

check locally.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

S&W SD9VE 
$300 new 
16+1
2 mags 
Lifetime warranty


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Guns are not interchangeable. A .22 pistol won't substitute for a .30 caliber rifle. You need to first decide the category of firearm you want, then you can decide what model you want, and the budget you wish to dedicate. At that point you can have a good discussion about models available, new vs. used, appropriate prices, etc.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

James m said:


> *New Jersey gun laws may apply*
> 
> check locally.


Big time. Prices will be higher in NJ and in some cases weapons that are legal in PA may be illegal in NJ.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a nice three shot 16 gauge I bought for 88 dollars
Mossburg 12 gauge for 140.
Marlin model 60 for a hundred.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> View attachment 9494
> 
> 
> S&W SD9VE
> ...


I had the .40 version a long time ago. Back then it was called the sigma. That was hands down the worst, most inaccurate pos I have ever owned. Reliable? Yes. Accurate? Nope. Maybe they have changed. YMMV...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Always heard bad things about the Sigma.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shot Guns simple The Mossberg Maverick Model 88 around 200, The Savage model 350 or 350J around 200 hard to beat.
Hand guns if you don't mind ugly or a little bad mouthing from some Hi point ,charter and Taurus
Shop around know what the prices should be look for used Marlins, Rugers and Remington's.
You have gotten a lot of good information in all of the post so far.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Best Budget Gun that I have is the shotgun that my brother didn't clean for damn near 10 years or so because it was dirty and gummy as hell, it jammed on him. So he asked me to help a brother out, so I cleaned it up and now it cycles fine. He has never reclaimed it. All it cost me was an hour and some Hoppe's 9 and oil. 

View attachment 9516


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Always heard bad things about the Sigma.


The Sigma has a Stigma.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SAR B6P $250 17round 9mm based on the CZ75. I bought one and liked it so much I bought three more.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The Sigma and the SD series are two different guns separated by about 20 years. 

I've never owned or shot one. Reviews are pretty dicey. But the Sigma was their first poly gun as far as I know. Whatever kinks existed in 1994 are worked out, trust me.

I've put thousands of rounds through mine, hardly clean it and have had one FTF... that's it. Accuracy is good, the trigger is a bit gritty but at a self defensive range it will do it's job.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

It may not be wise to trust your life and your family's lives to something that is "generally cheap".


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First if you're looking for a brand new pistol, expect to pay in excess of $300 for one of Quality.
However many of us have purchased used guns over the years, and a lot are carried often but shot very little. That means the finish is a bit worn, but it functions like an almost new gun.
Below are some samples of used guns available on Gun Broker. Buying from a dealer thru an auction site gives you a wider range of pistols than would be available in one of your local gun stores.
380's
COBRA CA380 .380 ACP 380 BLACK / PINK COMPACT : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

KEL TEC P-3AT 380 .380 DAO 6RD BLACK / PINK : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

RUGER LCP 380 ACP .380 DAO BLACK 6RD 2.75" NIB : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

Bersa Thunder 380 CC Pistol 380ACP Conceal Carry : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

9MM

Kel-Tec P-11 9mm DAO 1-10rd mag w/ Box Used : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
Kel-Tek P-11 9mm "Used" : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
Sccy Industries CPX1 CB 9mm Clean Must See! : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
JENNINGS J59 9MM NICKEL FINISH 2 MAGS LNIB : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

38's
Taurus 84 Six Shot 38 Special Revolver *NO RESERVE : Revolvers at GunBroker.com
Charter Arms Undercover 38 Special- NICE ! : Revolvers at GunBroker.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have one Sigma which I paid under $250 for and two late model SD9VE's. All chambered in 9mm.

The only knock I had on the Sigma was the long heavy trigger pull which was easily remedied. If I had more than 1 FTF it was years ago but I don't remember having one in the last few years. As far as accuracy, at 12 yards its very accurate and will get the job done. But its not a 100 yard handgun that's for sure.

The newer S&W SD9VE's have a very acceptable trigger pull. Both our son's own 9mm SD9VE's and between us we have put thousands of rounds thru them with all types of ammo.

If a bad guy decides to do something stupid and crash my front door while I sit in my chair in the evenings, his day will be ruined courtesy of the S&W Sigma under the lamp-table.

View attachment 9517


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Totally understandable. However is it better to have something really cheap or just rocks to throw?

Generally it's pretty easy to find some very affordable and still most reliable hand guns and shotguns.



topgun said:


> It may not be wise to trust your life and your family's lives to something that is "generally cheap".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I had an opportunity to handle a SW40DVE when a woman was going to shoot herself with it. It is nothing like the Sigma of old. Better trigger, better fit and finish and better feel in the hand. It would not be my choice in a duty weapon but for the money I really like it. If I was short on cash it would be high on my list.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> The Sigma and the SD series are two different guns separated by about 20 years.
> 
> I've never owned or shot one. Reviews are pretty dicey. But the Sigma was their first poly gun as far as I know. Whatever kinks existed in 1994 are worked out, trust me.
> 
> I've put thousands of rounds through mine, hardly clean it and have had one FTF... that's it. Accuracy is good, the trigger is a bit gritty but at a self defensive range it will do it's job.





Slippy said:


> I have one Sigma which I paid under $250 for and two late model SD's. All chambered in 9mm.
> 
> The only knock I had on the Sigma was the long heavy trigger pull which was easily remedied. If I had more than 1 FTF it was years ago but I don't remember having one in the last few years. As far as accuracy, at 12 yards its very accurate and will get the job done. But its not a 100 yard handgun that's for sure.
> 
> ...





csi-tech said:


> I had an opportunity to handle a SW40DVE when a woman was going to shoot herself with it. It is nothing like the Sigma of old. Better trigger, better fit and finish and better feel in the hand. It would not be my choice in a duty weapon but for the money I really like it. If I was short on cash it would be high on my list.


Thanks guys. Glad to hear they have worked out the kinks with the sigma. It's also possible I got a lemon. I will say that the one I had was almost exactly like a glock in looks and feel. I think S&W got sued for it?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> First if you're looking for a brand new pistol, expect to pay in excess of $300 for one of Quality.
> However many of us have purchased used guns over the years, and a lot are carried often but shot very little. That means the finish is a bit worn, but it functions like an almost new gun.
> Below are some samples of used guns available on Gun Broker. Buying from a dealer thru an auction site gives you a wider range of pistols than would be available in one of your local gun stores.
> 380's
> ...


The eldest of the male chillins had a real small DA 9 mm Kel-Tek. Not sure of the model. Had fits with hang ups. Finally got rid of it for some kinda similar style Ruger. Works much better.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Thanks guys. Glad to hear they have worked out the kinks with the sigma. It's also possible I got a lemon. I will say that the one I had was almost exactly like a glock in looks and feel. I think S&W got sued for it?


You are correct, S&W lost the suit vs Glock. I want to say that they had to pay a royalty which is a % of sales price to Glock. I've heard from gun store know it all's that S&W intentionally keeps the price very low out of spite. The re-worked SD9 and 40 VE may not be part of the suit. I like mine and will carry them now and then. But for 300 bucks, its not a bad firearm to have. Two is one and one is none but three is better...


----------

